# Abyssinian purple malt wtf?



## stuartf (8/4/17)

In my lhbs today and they had a malt called Abyssinian purple malt. Talking to the guy it's a malted but unroasted wheat. He hasn't used it in anything yet so couldn't tell me what it did for a beer. Anyone heard of it or tried it? Is it some marketing wank or Is it legit?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Buy some and take one for the team by seeing how it goes


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Some info

Enter Purple Egyptian Barley. This is an ancient grain used extensively in the greater Egyptian area thousands of years ago.

https://www.palouseheritage.com/blog/2017/2/18/the-purple-barley-project

http://www.inlander.com/spokane/for-purple-waves-of-grain/Content?oid=3249244


----------



## stuartf (8/4/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Buy some and take one for the team by seeing how it goes


I seriously considered it but I don't 
have enough time to brew the beers I have planned without adding randoms to the queue too.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Pffftt


----------



## stuartf (8/4/17)

Ok next time I'm in I'll grab some for a brew. Purple head of addis ale?


----------



## mtb (8/4/17)

Purple Helmet Warrior?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

mtb said:


> Purple Helmet Warrior?


----------



## DUANNE (8/4/17)

what homebrew shop is it from? i wouldn't mind trying something different and a simple cream ale or the like should show up what it brings to the beer one way or another.


----------



## stuartf (8/4/17)

One stop bar shop in mornington. My plan would be a pretty neutral ale style to get an idea what it brings to the party. I'm guessing if they are right about it being unroasted it would be maybe not bring much flavour but more mouthfeel and colour? By the way the husk looked a bit maroonish to me


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (8/4/17)

Be interesting how it would go as flour in bread

Barley goes Ok in bread, but has a lack of gluten ( has some but not enough ) so you cant use it straight


----------



## klangers (11/4/17)

Just a different strain of barley; one that allegedly has existed for thousands of years. 

I personally doubt it would add anything of value to a beer; the subtle differences are probably better for whiskey. In fact if it is an old strain, then the protein/nitrogen levels are likely to be very different to what we're used to.


----------



## Camo6 (11/4/17)

https://youtu.be/Jx-hRW_2ePk


----------



## Danscraftbeer (11/4/17)

Be game. Try a single malt beer on a small scale like a 5lt brew?
Is it actually purple coloured malt?


----------



## stuartf (11/4/17)

Yeah I'll give it a whirl next time I head down the brew shop. Sample I saw was pre crushed but the husk looked maroonish to me


----------



## DUANNE (17/4/17)

ive got 5kg on its way to me so im planning a simple beer of 100% apm with just a light bittering charge of magnum to see what it is like on its own. ill make sure to post back here what my impressions are.


----------



## stuartf (20/5/17)

BEERHOG said:


> ive got 5kg on its way to me so im planning a simple beer of 100% apm with just a light bittering charge of magnum to see what it is like on its own. ill make sure to post back here what my impressions are.


Have you managed to use any of that 5kg yet? Be interested to hear how the beer turned out.


----------



## Feldon (20/5/17)




----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/5/17)

I went to an exhibition of ancient Egyptian mummies and artifacts

One of the artifacts was a model of a brewery with figurines that was in the tomb of one of the mummies....absolutely amazing..

....and they where a few thousand years old


----------

